# foreign body removal



## ggparker14 (Apr 14, 2012)

Would this be enough documentation to code 65205 and what does "eyelid swept" refer to?

Note reads: eye stained with flouriscien after anesthe3sized with tetracaine, eyelid swept and material removed, no further foreign body identified. 

Thanks for any help.
	
	



```

```


----------



## salCCS (Apr 17, 2012)

*Foreign Body eye*

I would include in E&M Level. unless incision was made this sounds more like irrigation. 
hope this helps. 

Sal V, CCS


----------



## Mojo (Apr 17, 2012)

Per the January 2010 Supercoder.com ED Coding Alert, "For a corneal FBR, the physician typically needs more tools than saline irrigation to remove the object. You can report 65205, however, when the provider uses irrigation as the sole removal method." 

65205 does not specify a particular instrument but the use of (or combination of) irrigation, a cotton swab or the beveled edge of a needle is normally seen in superficial conjunctival FBR.

Regarding the "eyelid swept": the everted eyelid may be swept with a moistened cotton swab.

An embedded conjunctival FB may require an incision (65210).


----------

